# Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG



## 90Wessi (11. Juni 2019)

*Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Wie zum Geier löscht man, hier in diesem Scheiß-Laden, seinen kack Account?! 
Suche jetzt seit 10 Minuten nach der Funktion. Ich doch wohl n Scherz.


Ich erbitte hiermit im Sinne von § 35 BDSG (§ 35 BDSG Recht auf Löschung - dejure.org) erneut die komplette Löschung meiner Daten.

Und damit meine ich nicht das simple Sperren des Accounts, sondern eine Löschung aller Account und Personenbezogen Daten.

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

PC Games Hardware - Profil loeschen

Wer suchet der findet


----------



## 90Wessi (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

vielen dank!


----------



## Nozomu (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Das suchen ist wirklich nicht toll gelöst.

Ich find die Funktion auch nur mit Google hilfe.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen, ich habe es in wenigen Sekunden manuell gefunden, händisch ohne Suchfunktion, also so unauffindbar kann es nicht sein. Man muss eigentlich nur wie ein Admin denken, also "_In welches Unterforum stelle ich es am besten hinein, wo es die größtmögliche Relevanz zum jeweiligen Unterforum hat_", also ohne ein neues zu eröffnen. Wenn es die Forensoftware nicht her gibt, oder man sich das Geld sparen will es Einzupflegen, muss man es zwangsläufig wo unterbringen was die größtmögliche Übereinstimmung mit der Funktion hat. Da diese Funktion für Forenbetreiber höchsten tertiär bei der Wichtigkeit ist, wird dies nicht bunt an erster stelle des Forum stehen. In welches Unterforum würdet ihr es implementieren?


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Oder z.B. in den Forenregeln (denen man ja zugestimmt hat) nachlesen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Das Internet ist halt nicht für jeden gemacht


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Stimmt, für manche ist es halt Neuland


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*



90Wessi schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier löscht man, hier in diesem Scheiß-Laden, seinen kack Account?!
> Suche jetzt seit 10 Minuten nach der Funktion. Ich doch wohl n Scherz.


Ist da jemand agressiv?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*



			
				ΔΣΛ;9890014 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen, ich habe es in wenigen Sekunden manuell gefunden, händisch ohne Suchfunktion, also so unauffindbar kann es nicht sein. Man muss eigentlich nur wie ein Admin denken, also "In welches Unterforum stelle ich es am besten hinein, wo es die größtmögliche Relevanz zum jeweiligen Unterforum hat", also ohne ein neues zu eröffnen. Wenn es die Forensoftware nicht her gibt, oder man sich das Geld sparen will es Einzupflegen, muss man es zwangsläufig wo unterbringen was die größtmögliche Übereinstimmung mit der Funktion hat. Da diese Funktion für Forenbetreiber höchsten tertiär bei der Wichtigkeit ist, wird dies nicht bunt an erster stelle des Forum stehen.
> 
> *In welches Unterforum würdet ihr es implementieren?*


Nirgendwo! Es gehört unter Account Einstellungen wo es jedes Forum vom Hersteller her auch bereits mit dabei hat. 

Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Sonderfunktion was selbst extra eingerichtet oder gar gekauft werden muss, jede Forensoftware beinhaltet diese Funktion schon bereits vom Hersteller her, nur wird es oft deaktiviert und in diesem Fall irgendwo hin platziert damit es nicht gleich auffindbar ist.


----------



## Nozomu (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Bei Luxx ist es unter Benutzerkontrollzentrum und da gehört es auch hin.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Weil eine Löschfunktion mit der Forensoftware bereits mit integriert ist. Ein Admin kann dann selbst bestimmen ob er diese dort anzeigen lässt. Ich kenne es nicht nur aus anderen Foren wie das Luxx oder die ComputerBase her sondern habe selbst schon eigene Foren betrieben.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*

Ein Blick in die Forenregeln unter Punkt Nr. 7 "Löschen des Accounts und personenbezogener Daten" hätte sofort zum Ziel geführt. Aber manche User meinen eben die Forenregeln gelten nur für die Anderen, und schauen deswegen gar nicht erst dort rein...


*closed*


----------



## Laudian (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wie löscht man hier seinen Forum Account? § 35 BDSG*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Sonderfunktion was selbst extra eingerichtet oder gar gekauft werden muss, jede Forensoftware beinhaltet diese Funktion schon bereits vom Hersteller her, nur wird es oft deaktiviert und in diesem Fall irgendwo hin platziert damit es nicht gleich auffindbar ist.



Glaub mir bitte, dass die Technik das an der Stelle nicht nur deaktiviert hat, um die Nutzer zu ärgern. Hinter eurem Account hier steckt nicht nur ein einfacher Account für dieses Forum, sondern auch für einige andere Computec Websites und die Verknüpfung mit einem womöglich abgeschlossenen Abo.
Deswegen ist es schlicht und einfach nicht möglich, die im Forum integrierte Löschen-Funktion zu nutzen.

Die Möglichkeit, den Account löschen zu lassen, ist auch in der Datenschutzerklärung (ganz unten) verlinkt - also da, wo sie auch aufzufinden sein muss.


----------

